# This is what 170.240 stitches look like



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

I never thought it would take this much time (almost a year, but I did lots of other projects in between), but is was worth it. It turned out to be huge, much larger than I intended. But hey, he's one of my best friends since college, so he deserves it (it's intended for his baby girl, who's already 7 months old).
Enjoy.

Details here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/catiamendes/spirit-bear-chart


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

I didn't take a picture of the other side, but for those who aren't familiar with double knitting, maybe I will, just so you can see the effect (done).


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

Incredible! Beautiful!


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cmendes said:


> I never thought it would take this much time (almost a year, but I did lots of other projects in between), but is was worth it. It turned out to be huge, much larger than I intended. But hey, he's one of my best friends since college, so he deserves it (it's intended for his baby girl, who's already 7 months old).
> Enjoy.
> 
> Details here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/catiamendes/spirit-bear-chart


Amazing... More than worth it. That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## dyzajic (May 15, 2015)

OMG


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Im in awe and short of any words!


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

WOW! So very impressive. I can't even imagine creating such a tenacious undertaking. Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho que fez.(?)


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! You did a beautiful job with this! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

g-mom said:


> WOW! So very impressive. I can't even imagine creating such a tenacious undertaking. Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho que fez.(?)


Obrigada! You know some Portuguese, excellent!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How absolutely beautiful, what a treasure!


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

One thing crafting teaches you: how to be patient! Keep the eyes on the price. Don't give up. The reward is there, at the end.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW!!!!!! It's Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Amazing! I can understand doing other things in between to give yourself a break, looks so lovely, something to treasure! ????


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

That is amazing. It's a spectacular gift.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow. That is beautiful!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Magnificent! What a treasure to pass along in the family. Beautiful, beautiful work.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

No words. I bow at your feet. Gobsmacked.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

What a gift! It is truly amazing! Sure to become an heirloom.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Simply incredible. You are beyond a master knitter, your work is gorgeous.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations!! That's got to be up there with some of the most amazing things that have been shown on this forum . I stand in awe !


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Absolutely amazing! I have tried a scarf using double knitting but I can't imagine the patience it would take to do this blanket. It is beautiful! and such a thoughtful gift.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Masterpiece


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Both mother and father love wildlife and live in an area with plenty of wildernis, in the US. So this really was the perfect gift for them.
Thank you all for your appreciation and your kind words, they mean a lot!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

And I can't get a simple double knit scarf finished. That's gorgeous, and I love the colors!

ETA: I briefly looks at your notes - piecing a double knit piece all together is another unimaginable undertaking that I'm having trouble wrapping my head around. Brava!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Absolutely AMAZING!!!


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Amazing! It will surely be treasured


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Its lovely!!! great work!!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Fabulous


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

cmendes said:


> I never thought it would take this much time (almost a year, but I did lots of other projects in between), but is was worth it. It turned out to be huge, much larger than I intended. But hey, he's one of my best friends since college, so he deserves it (it's intended for his baby girl, who's already 7 months old).
> Enjoy.
> 
> Details here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/catiamendes/spirit-bear-chart


Beyond incredible. So beautiful????????


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

It's stunning! What beautiful work :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

such a beautiful keepsake


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Outstanding! Sure to be a treasured gift! Beautiful work!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful! What a friend, lucky child!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

OMG this is life work! I would never attempt such a difficult project, but I salute you for it.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! That's a real masterpiece.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

STUNNING


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!! What a project!!!


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Stunning! Priceless!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

A stunning piece of work!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

What a treasure. You are so talented.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Spectacular, beautiful work and a great gift.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????????????


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

Amazing...one in a million! I enjoy reading the posts and had to smile when no one asked where to track down the pattern. Yours is to be admired and not duplicated. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

That is fantastic, wonderful job


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

A huge WOW. It's stunning . You must have endless patience to create such a beautiful piece of work. ????????


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

That is a work of art - a family heirloom that I am sure will be treasured by the recipients.... totally awesome.... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

gorgeous,what a labor of love!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! A treasure to be sure.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow!!! That is beautiful and amazing. I love it!!! ????


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

yeddie52 said:


> Amazing...one in a million! I enjoy reading the posts and had to smile when no one asked where to track down the pattern. Yours is to be admired and not duplicated. Thanks for sharing.


All the charts are available for free on ravelry. And there are lots more from the same generous author. So anybody can do their own piece of art


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous!! Your work and patience are astounding. This work of art will be a treasured heirloom.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is gorgeous


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! Did I mention...Wow!!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow :sm24: :sm24: 

Quite an achievement, well done. :sm01:


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## ClaudiaCano (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing work! If I were the recipient, I would keep it as a piece of art, instead of using it as a blanket.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work.. :sm24:


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous is an understatement. You are truly a master of the craft.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

It takes time to create a masterpiece and this certainly qualifies! Outstanding! I love double-knitting and commend you for taking on this intricate pattern! :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmendes said:


> I didn't take a picture of the other side, but for those who aren't familiar with double knitting, maybe I will, just so you can see the effect (done).


Oh yes, please. Double knitting, wow I am so impressed. Took a lesson in doing this and I'm afraid I would not attempt this project. Mine would be one-sided, so please, with all the effort you put into this, please show us the other side. Absolutely amazing knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ClaudiaCano said:


> Amazing work! If I were the recipient, I would keep it as a piece of art, instead of using it as a blanket.


Agreed, this one should probably go on the wall as a hanging in the baby's room and then occasionally change to the other side. An heirloom.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my that is absolutely amazing. Beautiful job. That is way beyond my skills. Wow!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

sorry double post!


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, please. Double knitting, wow I am so impressed. Took a lesson in doing this and I'm afraid I would not attempt this project. Mine would be one-sided, so please, with all the effort you put into this, please show us the other side. Absolutely amazing knitting.


Dear Cashmeregma, I added the photo of the reverse side on the original post. 
You can also look at the project page on ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/catiamendes/spirit-bear-chart


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Very impressive. I double knit, but nothing like this. Well done!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous. Not many baby blankets as different and special as this one!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

You must be a very special friend to create such a masterpiece. Wonderful.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

That is beautiful! Stunning! Gorgeous ! Fantastic! Awesome! Superb!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

crispie said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Ditto :sm24:


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

This is such an exquisite piece of work! I'm glad it's larger that a regular baby blanket - this one will stay with that child as she grows.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

:sm06: :sm18: :sm24: Wow!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Very, very nice!!!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Fabulous work...it is amazing!


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Extremely breath taking..excellent work...they will love it..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is an astoundingly awesome piece of knitting! Wow. I can't even imagine doing that. It just takes my breath away. Kudos to you, what a great friend you are! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Catia, 
That is exquisite! Such beautiful knitting. It was well worth the time it took. It will be a treasured heirloom. Kudos to you!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work of art


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Stunning work of art


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

gorgeous work!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## Marcelley (Oct 5, 2015)

My goodness, such clever, talented people here. Lovely amazing work congratulations.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Gorgeous, and I for one would love to see the other side!!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

top job


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my! This is superb! A work of art.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my dear, you have created a wonderful work of art! What an undertaking! Fabulous in every respect!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing and beautiful!


----------



## BarbAL (Aug 8, 2016)

cmendes said:


> I never thought it would take this much time (almost a year, but I did lots of other projects in between), but is was worth it. It turned out to be huge, much larger than I intended. But hey, he's one of my best friends since college, so he deserves it (it's intended for his baby girl, who's already 7 months old).
> Enjoy.
> 
> Details here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/catiamendes/spirit-bear-chart


Oh WOW! That is the most AMAZING blanket I've seen! I am in awe, congratulations! You have inspired me to try my hand at this amazing pattern, perhaps on a smaller scale. Simply beautiful. ????????


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations! What a masterpiece you have created. Wow and double Wow!!!!!


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

That is beautiful!! She will treasure that for life!!!!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful. I am doing a double knit blanket right now and it is no where near the difficulty that yours is. Excellent work.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What can one say but Beautiful..your work is superb!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! A work of art that will surely become a heirloom.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Just stunning, what a perfect gift


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! A work of art that will surely become a heirloom.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

What a keepsake! Beautiful!


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

cmendes said:


> I never thought it would take this much time (almost a year, but I did lots of other projects in between), but is was worth it. It turned out to be huge, much larger than I intended. But hey, he's one of my best friends since college, so he deserves it (it's intended for his baby girl, who's already 7 months old).
> Enjoy.
> 
> Details here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/catiamendes/spirit-bear-chart


It is absolutely stunning!!! Heirloom for sure. Lucky baby.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

So beautiful...keep up the good work. Love that you counted the stitches!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That is absolutely incredible!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow. Incredibly beautiful work.


----------



## Strigg-Grossmami (Sep 21, 2016)

Bravo ????????


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

WOW! Awesome!


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Wow! That is beyond beautiful! Just stunning! Excellent job!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow gorgeous! Great work


----------



## nwrussell (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh. My. Word. That is incredibly beautiful . . . even more so because it is double knitted. I do hope all the hard work is appreciated.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

WOW!!!!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my word!!! Now that is art!


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

This is amazing, beautiful, and a true treasure. I have done small pieces in double knitting, I appreciate every minute you spent creating this masterpiece.


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Stunning and that barely describes it. Wow!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is beautiful, wonderful work.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

I am speechless!!!!!!!! MAGNIFICENT, STUNNING, EXTRAORDINARY, MASTERPIECE....is all I can say.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Incredibly beautiful.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

LindaH said:


> Wow! You did a beautiful job with this! It's gorgeous!!


I am sure it will be treasured!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Another absolutely beautiful!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

It's awesome!!


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

Truly a work of art. You did a spectacular job!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

It is beautiful


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

An art piece. Stunning and impressive. One of a kind. Hope he knows the value of it.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh My! That is gorgeous. You must have the patients of a saint.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Very intricate and beautiful work. Lovely job!


----------



## Wordbird (Jan 3, 2015)

Magnificent! I'm inspired! Be very proud of this beautiful blanket and your work. Wish I were the little one who will have so many magical times looking at the animals and imagining their adventures. Well done!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I couldn't do this in a whole lifetime! It is an absolute treasure. Thanks so much for sharing it with us. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## AnnTW (Apr 2, 2016)

Stunning! Definitely an heirloom! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bosslady (Mar 1, 2016)

I had to chuckle to myself as I thought OMG what is going to happen when the little one throws up on that beautiful piece of art! Simply stunning, congratulations.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Beautiful piece and beautiful work!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

It is beautiful. I have not tried that yet. What a great job you did.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That is a work of art, unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful! Love double knit and intricate patterns. This should be cherished.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

That should be hanging on a wall. Stunning.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is so beautiful! You have every right to be proud of yourself and your patience!


----------



## dsharon48 (Jun 2, 2016)

OMG! For a museum! or at least to hang on the wall. Stunning is not the only word, spectacular, astounding, etc. Just beautiful!


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

That is the most incredible and ultimate knitting I have ever or will ever have seen!


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

lildeb2 said:


> Gorgeous, and I for one would love to see the other side!!


Hi lildeb, I added the foto of the reverse side on the original post. You can see it there.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Your afghan is amazing. I've done double knit and know how long it takes. Love the pattern, the color, the pictures.
So beautiful. Such a great gift for a baby. Well done.


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, wow, wow!!! Beautiful!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Wow, incredible.


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

I am so impressed! What a beautiful work of art. I've tried double knitting on a smaller scale,(because I have a pattern for a very pretty afghan) but always got frustrated and gave up. Your tenacity is heroic. Thank you for posting your pix. Gives me incentive to try again.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is certainly a fantastic gift for your friend!


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Debiknit said:


> Your afghan is amazing. I've done double knit and know how long it takes. Love the pattern, the color, the pictures.
> So beautiful. Such a great gift for a baby. Well done.


Thank you for your appreciation!


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

carolky said:


> I am so impressed! What a beautiful work of art. I've tried double knitting on a smaller scale,(because I have a pattern for a very pretty afghan) but always got frustrated and gave up. Your tenacity is heroic. Thank you for posting your pix. Gives me incentive to try again.


Please do! I'm glad I inspired you to try again!


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Oh My! That is gorgeous. You must have the patients of a saint.


Thank you! I'm known for being very patient


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Bosslady said:


> I had to chuckle to myself as I thought OMG what is going to happen when the little one throws up on that beautiful piece of art! Simply stunning, congratulations.


 
Not a nice picture, but it's bound to happen! That's why it can be tossed into the machine and washed (it has already been tested).


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely stunning...that's a work of art!
:sm24:


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

WOW! An heirloom for sure. Really love it. Now I need to look up double knitting.


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

So gorgeous. I would have a big problem giving it away


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

I wish I would have the time to thank everyone of you. Your words of appreciation mean a lot!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Wow! What an incredible gift! It's very beautiful.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

This is unbelievable. I can't imagine having the patience to do this. I certainly hope the baby that gets this has parents who appreciate the work you did and save it forever possibly as a framed wall hanging.


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

extraordinary!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

It is so inspiring to see knitting as an art form here......a piece that employed thought, creativity, talent, and time.
Thank you for showing this masterwork. I applaud your skill and tenacity! ????????????????


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

cmendes said:


> the reward is there, at the end.


Wow and you got the reward of knowing that you can tackle anything after this. Amazing!


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

cmendes said:


> I didn't take a picture of the other side, but for those who aren't familiar with double knitting, maybe I will, just so you can see the effect (done).


Either side are stunning!
I've done a bit of double knitting and think I can handle it...
and now my fingers are itching to use some of these charts.... your fault !!!!!
Hope your little friend enjoys this blanket. Once she's told who made it, it will likely become a treasure for life!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Your blanket is incredible. I'm sure it will be treasured


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What an amazing project. I'm at a loss for suitable words that haven't already been used. This has to be one of your lifetime great projects. Phew ! ! !


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## lefty34 (Aug 6, 2015)

This is beautiful !!!!!! But so much work and much love in ir


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

wow thats so beautiful


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Its stunning! You did a terrific job!


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

knittingnanna19 said:


> What an amazing project. I'm at a loss for suitable words that haven't already been used. This has to be one of your lifetime great projects. Phew ! ! !


You bet! I don't think I'll do anything like it ever again.
After this, knitting sweaters will be a piece of cake


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! What a great gift.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

This lovely two-sided reversible blanket of friendly animals is over-the-top! 
:sm11:
Raising the bar!
:sm11:
Surely an heirloom in the making!
:sm11:


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I do hope that the recipient knows how special this piece is. Double knitting is something I haven't mastered yet...but is so wonderful! This piece is stunning..


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> I do hope that the recipient knows how special this piece is. Double knitting is something I haven't mastered yet...but is so wonderful! This piece is stunning..


Just don't give up yet! Repetition makes the master


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Time consuming? Yes.
Love and cherished? Yes.
Glad you did this? Yes.
You are a true friend and that family will never forget you. It was worth every stitch.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

You have created an heirloom!!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

awesomeness


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow a lot of patience to knit that!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow, awesome knitting????????????

Beautiful!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

That is one outstanding piece of work you should feel really happy with the end result I think your friend will be over the moon and it become a treasured possession. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## fayp (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, my. I've not seen anything quite so lovely - and made with so much love. Thank you for sharing your work with us! You have just inspired so many if us to try something new and challenging. The chart designer is astoundingly generous to offer so many of her charts for free. I see a phoenix in my future somewhere......or maybe a dragon......or cats.....


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful seems inadequate for the work which went into this project but beautiful it certainly is! Terrific work. :sm01:


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: Beautiful knitting!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow! Impressive work.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

That is one of the most amazing things I have ever seen. Can't believe you did it in less than a year. I couldn't do it in my lifetime.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow , that is amazing work. I am in awe????????????????????????


----------



## martyund76 (May 14, 2016)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

WOW,, great work of art, good for you to have the patience and talent.


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful! I hope it is used with love and not folded up in a drawer to 'save' as so many are. Although I do still get a little sad over seeing some treasures mistreated and unappreciated!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! That's an heirloom piece. Beautiful work.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Holy cow. That is totally brilliantamazinglygorgous. I'm so happy I got to see it, thanks for posting both sides


----------



## mother62912 (Oct 14, 2015)

Just awesome!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I have wanted to learn to double knit ever since I saw a Christmas blanket posted on here.
Your blanket is a work of art.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG - beautiful!!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow. Absolutely amazing


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

cmendes said:


> I never thought it would take this much time (almost a year, but I did lots of other projects in between), but is was worth it. It turned out to be huge, much larger than I intended. But hey, he's one of my best friends since college, so he deserves it (it's intended for his baby girl, who's already 7 months old).
> Enjoy.
> 
> Details here: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/catiamendes/spirit-bear-chart


That is AMAZING! I hope he and his wife will appreciate the artistry and take very good care of it.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

WOW!!!! Breathtaking!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I recognized those charts, as I love them to. I wrote to her and told her about your wonderful blanket!


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

Stephhy said:


> I recognized those charts, as I love them to. I wrote to her and told her about your wonderful blanket!


Oh, how toughtful! Thank you so much! I intend to comment on the patterns I used, they really are lovely and she's so sweet for sharing them for free.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow - Awesome! ????????


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

That is really wonderful! Love the colors and the intricate pattern! Good job!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow! It could be in a museum. So beautiful!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

That's stunning ! Well worth all the hard work !


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

That is simply wonderful - a terrific job!


----------



## marinka verscheure (Aug 29, 2016)

a piece of art!


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Stunning!!!!!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow. Lots of great work went into that.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! What a work of art! I hope they treasure it forever.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

That is stunning . Double knitting is also on my bucket list .(The never-ending list )


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Amazing (and beautiful) work!!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Truly amazing gorgeous work! Brava!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

That is stunning!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW, amazing.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

This is awesome!!! I don't double knit yet, but I am able to appreciate the complexity of these designs and the beauty of this blanket. Thank you for sharing it with us. Are the pattern charts available? Aloha... bev


----------



## Sharon Moyst (Feb 15, 2016)

This is beyond beautiful.You should be very proud of your wonderful work.Lucky rreviever!.!


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

OMG, how wonderful. What a friend you are!


----------



## souzadi (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow!! This is a piece of art. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Your knitting is outstanding, spectacular and any other superlative I can come up with. Oh my!! So beautiful.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous, sure to be loved and appreciated.


----------



## RALady (Jul 13, 2016)

Absolutely amazing. I am kind of jealous of your ability and of your stick-to-itness (is that a word), it would have taken me much longer


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Such a joy to see. Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

You deserve all the applause for this stupendous blanket and then to give it away!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow Beautiful


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Incredible! You are a true artist!


----------



## WestieMom2 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm absolutely dumb-struck! This is breathtaking. I know I could never commit to something like this. You are to be really really commended for getting this done, but even more that you'll be giving it away! You really deserve a lot of credit for all of it. I'm so impressed


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow. Absolutely amazing


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a labor of love. Gorgeous.


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning! Amazing work! Well done!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Simply stunning!


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Just incredible. What a wonderful friend you are. That will surely be a family heirloom for many generations.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gorgeous blanket, lovely knitting.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

That is so much more than a baby blanket! That is an heirloom.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

one word beautiful


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

It's the most fantastic double knitting I've ever seen. Your friend must be really special!


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

marg 123 said:


> Absolutely stunning


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Just gorgeous, what patience you must have.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Stunning, just absolutely stunning! You are a yarn artist. Sharron


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That's amazing!


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

Gorgeous! I'm so impressed.


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

What an amazing job! You do beautiful work and I admire your patience. I have started a double knitted scarf (probably 8 months ago) and it's about 2 inches long! LOL! It gets so hard for me to concentrate on doing the pattern correctly so I find an excuse to put it away and start something else. I really admire your work!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Amazing! !!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Stunning!????


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

whoa.......................that is Lovely!


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

It's just gorgeous! Well worth the wait.


----------

